# email to Kindle question



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm about to have a new kindle, and I am very excited of course, but I'm still trying to figure out all the details with respect to maximizing this thing's potential for me 
I had actually hoped to get a first gen Kindle because of the lack of SD card in the Kindle 2, but in the end they ran out and switched me to a 2, so that's what will be ending up in my possession...

So. My question is: if I have, for example, an MS Word document and I send it to Amazon to get Kindle-fied, and they send it back to me and I put it onto my Kindle... and then, JUUUUUST theoretically, I run out of room on the Kindle and have to delete stuff.... is that document stored anywhere else in Kindle format, other than on my Kindle? Or, if I deleted it to make room for something else, would I then have no way to access it again? Does Amazon store our personal stuff for us in the same place they store our amazon.com purchases? Is there some way to back it up onto my computer? 

I know it's dumb but I can see myself deleting stuff off the kindle to make room for other stuff, and then being at work, and ABSOLUTELY NEEDING the one particular thing I just deleted, and not being able to get it. Obviously the answer is "don't ever delete stuff," but, you know. I read A LOT. And, I have A LOT of work-related stuff I was hoping could be kept on the Kindle...

Thanks,
h.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

No, Amazon does not store anything but purchases from their store. However, if you e-mail your documents to <yourname>@free.kindle.com, it will be sent back to you in the Kindle format. You can then save it on your hard drive and copy it to your Kindle via the USB cable.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> No, Amazon does not store anything but purchases from their store. However, if you e-mail your documents to <yourname>@free.kindle.com, it will be sent back to you in the Kindle format. You can then save it on your hard drive and copy it to your Kindle via the USB cable.


Actually, if I go to my account on Amazon it has all of the documents I've emailed to my Kindle.

Sharyn


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

webhill said:


> ...then, JUUUUUST theoretically, I run out of room on the Kindle and have to delete stuff....


Oh, if only there was a removable storage option these days like, oh, SD cards or something... How cool would that be as a feature, eh? But, I digress...

I can't imagine they'd store the actual file you sent yourself....imagine how much tonnage that would amount to after a while. Sharyn, are you sure it's not just the record of transaction they're keeping? And if they are (insanely) keeping the data itself, can you delete it from their system?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

webhill, I do not think that Amazon stores for you anything but what you buy from them.  If you get a book from another site, you would be wise to store a copy on your computer.  If you send a document for conversion, again, it's a good idea to store a copy yourself.  But I don't think you'll need to worry about filling up the Kindle too soon. . . .I have a 2Gig SD in my K1 and I've barely scratched the surface. 

Also, in case you weren't aware, there are two ways to convert.  You mention sending it for conversion and having them send it back to you for transferring to the Kindle via USB.  This is clearly free.  The other way is to send it directly to the Kindle.  Amazon reserves the right to charge 10 cents per for this but no one I've heard of has seen any such charge.  

Ann


----------



## flyred77 (Feb 16, 2009)

OK, here is my silly question.  When you say (yourname)@free.kindle.com what is meant by (yourname)?  Is this my full name as recognized by amazon or my user name?

Thanks


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

its your kindle's name. example, my k's name is mitsy (not really) so the email will be: [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, it can be anything that's not already taken.  My Kindle is 'named' Magic Book.  But the e-mail address is [email protected]

Ann


----------



## Judith (Jan 5, 2009)

I didn't think that Amazon stored anything I sent, but I am currently experiencing a glitch I can't understand.  I have sent the same document 4 times to my kindle. Each time I have deleted and made corrections to the document, but it always is sent back to me the first way I did it.

I think I may have seen this addressed on a different thread, but I can't really remember.  Does anyone know why this may be happening?
Do I need to delete it from my document folder when I delete it from the Kindle?  

Thanks, Judith


----------

